# Fort Pickens Beach Fishing



## fishergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Any reports on surf fishing out at the end of Ft. Pickens out by the jetti? We fish out there all the time from the boat just curious if anyone's caught anything from shore or tried recently


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There is allot of talk here on the forum on this subject, do a search.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic348398-24-1.aspx?Highlight=pickens

Here is one thread.


----------



## fishergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah I read all those, just wondering if anyone fished the jetti, I know there's a current comes through there however I was just curious about the catch most people are getting. I've caught some pampano, a few ladyfish, hardheads, and a couple speckled trout but all pretty small. Hoping for some grouper....Thanks for the reply


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Dont even try for a while. Way to many people. Some are realy nice but a lot are people who have no idea what their doing and you have ignorant scuba divers who deside to put in right on top of you. It is very crowded. Ill be going once the hype dies down.


----------



## fishergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

We came, we fished, we left. Not a bite, guy down the beach caught a ladyfish but no bites for us and the wind is just too strong at points to fish off shore especially worrying about getting caught up with other lines. Better to fish from a boat. Yeah it's definitely over fished and too many people are around. Thanks for the info on everything but I think I'll just be safe and go on the boat. I'm looking forward to reading anymore information that anyone has.....


----------

